# Alimentation G5



## akordepo (18 Avril 2008)

PowerMac G5 2x2Ghz,   marche bien depuis 2ans et demi... puis soudain  "Clac" et plus rien...
Le blocs d'alimentation explosé !!!?????
tel - vendeur - consessionnaire apple - devis ....


534.90 euros ttc  !!!!!  ( devis de 80euros si non réparation)

ce prix est énorme pour une alimentation qui doit couter en gros une petite cinquantaine d'euros !!

Que faire ??


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Avril 2008)

... Voir sur le site d'Apple car y a des séries de G5 comme le tien qui ont un problème au niveau de l'alim ... si ta machine fait partie de la série concernée, c'est gratuitement pris en charge par Apple, même hors garantie !!!

... Va voir ici


----------



## akordepo (18 Avril 2008)

malheureusement, le n° de série ne correspond pas tout à fait.... à ceux déjà repérés par apple comme défectueux.


----------

